# Sneezy Rat



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

My little Latte sneezes multiple times a day and it's a bit concerning after hearing about myco. However she's been like this since we got her a few weeks ago. None of the other ratties are sneezy. All are super active, bright eyed, playful, have great appetites etc. I noticed that Latte sneezes more out of her cage when being held, or when she sticks her little nose between cage bars, anytime her nose bumps or rubs up against something she sneezes. My daughter suggested that perhaps she's sensitive to our hand soap, laundry detergent or the aspen bedding. I did the rat-phoning thing and she's breathing great, no wheezing, crackling or worrisome respiratory sounds. Absolutely healthy in every way so I'm stumped. She doesn't have the reddish staining around her nose or eyes, no nasal discharge, no labored breathing etc Could my daughter be right? This is 3 weeks now and if she had a URI or myco I think it would have worsened in that time. She's just the same old happy, hyper and playful little girl she's been since day one.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

anyone? I really need to know if my ratty sounds like she's okay. A month out and she's still sneezing like crazy but we notice it's often when her little snoopy nose touches new things like fabric, if she gets in our hair, when she's rummaging in her food dish or investigates and sniffs things. Still no crusty stuff around her eyes or nose, her breathing sounds are great, no laboring, none of the unhealthy sounds from a link someone posted on the topic, shes eating and drinking, still hyper and playful, and she's the picture of health aside from the sneezing. The other 3 ratties are great, no sneezing except on rare occasions. ANYONE have this happening with their ratties? Lots of sneezing but no illness? Really hope someone can answer...don't want to do antibiotics if it's something normal or that's not harmful


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a pair of female rats who sneeze fairly often as well, sometimes rats just sneeze more than others, but it means you really have to wathc their behavior closely to make sure they aren't sick. It could be the aspen bedding which always makes my rats sneeze, I would try putting them on paper bedding and see if that helps. I like to use this kind of bedding http://www.amazon.com/American-Pet-Diner-Bedding-4-Pound/dp/B006J4V5M8 I have found that it doesn't make my girls sneeze as much as the aspen. She might also just be adjusting to the new smells in her environment.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Just an update on my little rex girl. We got rid of that nasty Kaytee paper bedding and washed their cages and ramps out thoroughly last night and within about 6-8 hrs her sneezes got less and less. Tonight she's sneezing 90% less. I was ready to take her to the vet on Tuesday if my check came, but with such quick and drastic improvement I'm thinking it was most likely the bedding and not a URI. What do you guys think?


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Probably the bedding then  I tend to personally avoid anything from Kaytee, just because, plus it looks like that kind would get tossed out really easily. I'm glad you found the issue!


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Update: well, my older girl Latte is still sneezing a bit still but not as bad as she was. Her sneezes are a bit wet. Still no porphyrin staining, discharge etc. To me she sounds a little bit congested but it's not affecting her. Sneezing is still down 90% so I am convinced that the bedding is the culprit.

Now here is my new dilemma. My new baby Scarlett, who i just got 48 hrs ago, is sneezing too and she sounds worse than Latte. She is sneezing dry sneezes, coughing and making warbling sounds the last 24 hrs. 

Talked go the breeder and she said Scarlett has been the most robust, bright eyed and healthy of her litter. Even she's perplexed. Scarlett hasn't been in contact with any of the kaytee bedding, only aspen shavings (which the breeder herself uses). She offered to take the 2 girls back but I declined as these babies are my heart rats! It would devastate me to send them back!

She suggested a cap full of raw organic apple cider vinegar for my 3 babies for health benefits. 

I'm going to clean the cage again tonight, and try straight aspen, as Scarlett was used to just Aspen, and hasn't used paper bedding until coming here. If that fails I'll try lining the cage with clean soft towels that can be when dirty.

Called the clinic we use for our pets and they cant set us up with an appointment until Thursday, the exotic vet is out till then. They also want to charge 50 bucks + meds for each rat. My pay day isn't for 2 wks. IF i have enough funds left over after urgent bills that need paid. Just freaking great! 

I'll have to see what the re-cleaning of the cage will do first. Any thoughts on what could be bothering Scarlett, be it bedding or otherwise? Shes been ridiculously healthy until last night when the sneezes and coughing started, and still is in every other way. 

Ready to pull my hair out! So upset and frustrated and stressed!


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Since she's new I would say that changing the cage and checking for any new scents is a good way to start, but when you can if the sneezing hasn't cleared up in a couple few days or gets worse, because it sounds pretty bad already, I would take her to the vet.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

UPDATE: Well I took our mischief of 6 ratties to the vet this am, and God bless them they charged one office visit of $42.00 but technically looked at and weighed all 6 girls. it looks like the powder from the soft white bedding we had in the cages triggered an outbreak of URIs. Visit+ Baytril for all 6 totalled $62.00

My rex Latte and my new baby Scarlett are in the worst shape. Latte has had this the longest, Scarlett has the worst issues. The vet said Scarletts infection is further down, not just nasal. She was warbling, coughing, making grating clicking noises and sneezing from sunday night to yesterday morning. Shes still congested and it sounds awful but its not as bad as this AM. She refuses dark chocolate by the way, all our mischief HATE it. 

Vet heard no sneezes or noises himself and saw zero discharge (porphyrin) said everyone looked really good despite the symptoms (sneezing) he is worried about the littlest ones though, said theres a chance the smallest girl and my Scarlett may not make it. However the littlest one doing the best of all right now. 

Hopefully the girls will improve fast respiratory symptom wise, we caught it so early (within 48hrs on this URI outbreak) and all 6 girls are now on Baytril for a week. We will go longer if needed he said. 

Older sibs are 2 1/2 months or so. All weighed 1.50-1.69 kg I think is how they weighed them. The tiniest girl Delilah is maybe 3-4 wks and I think she weighed 0.3kg and her sister Scarlett is 0.4kg? Don't hold me to exacts on the weight or kg weight measure. I've been up over 24 hrs with the ratties. Severely tired and a zombie! Dose wise the 1.50-1.69kg girls get 0.1 ml of baytril 2xs a day and the 3-5wk girls get 0.03 ml 2xs a day. Does this sound about right? 

Scarlett has done SO much better today, almost no sneezing and sounds, it gets worse at night oddly. She's ate heartily and is using the cage bars for monkey bars presently. 

2 of the big sisters had porphyrin around their noses tonight and have mild sneezing, so it looks like they may have a mild URI. This is the only time theyve EVER excreted any. thank God we got them to the vet and on baytril before the porphyrin started showing up and things got even worse. 

They've been on Baytril for 18 hrs now. How long does it take for symptoms to get better? Scarlett already sounds a bit better. Thanking all thats holy that I was able to see the vet today! I keep saying that but it was a blessing funds came through. Just hope and pray the tiny girls survive now that they're on proper meds. 

Random but does anyone know about a product called HealX Booster? Saw it recommended on a few sites as an anti microbial and preventative. Anyone have experience? It sounded worth a try.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

The doses sound about right for the rats, when my girl had a URI she was on .1mL of Doxycicline. If you have coca powder then you could try mixing a little of that with banana, and see if they would eat that but if they aren't having trouble breathing I wouldn't give it. I'm glad they are doing better! Keep us posted!


----------



## Hannah7banana7 (Dec 11, 2014)

I used to use all carefresh for my rats and i noticed that they would sneeze a lot. I switched to 50/50 aspen and carefresh and they have done much better. I think that the carefresh can be dusty and irritate some rats. 
Hope this tip helps


----------

